# PB flattie last night



## camaroman (May 17, 2009)

My buddy Joe and I were out at griggs last night and after a couple missed runs I laid into this guy, my PB! he was exactly 20#. the strange thing was he chose small pieces of freshly killed shad over my live gill. he was CPR


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Congrats on an awesome fish!!!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Great fish, Congratulations!!!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Griggs future looks really good for the flatheads. We have been catching a couple every trip out the past couple months while bass fishing. They have eaten jigs cranks and even swimbaits. Lots of fish in the 10 to 12lb range and quite a few in the 5 to 8lb range. Most of them have been near a drop off in about 9 to 10 feet of water. Lots of small shad swimming all over griggs, maybe why your smaller offering was the bait taken. Nice fish!


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Very nice. About what time did you catch it?


----------



## camaroman (May 17, 2009)

thanks for the kind words! earlier in the year at griggs I caught a flattie while bass fishing a spinner bait and he wasnt much bigger than the bait, maybe 1/2 lb. i did catch the 20# near a drop off, about the exact depth you speak of Marshall.
Bimmer, I caught him around 11 pm if I remember correctly.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Camaroman, nice fish! Catching it on cutbait wasn't an accident. I've caught flats on cutbait many times, one fish was a 26 pounder. I've found that sometimes they respond to it better than live bait. Also if things are slow try different cutbaits(bluegill,carp,herring).


----------



## camaroman (May 17, 2009)

hmm carp and herring huh? just happen to have a good amount of herring in my freezer, as well as a little carp. I will definitely bring them along next time, thanks.


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

Great job. I havent got to go out at all this year. Good to see someone is giving them a sore lip.


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice catch Kyle. I usually fish Griggs 40-50 times a year but have only catfished once there this season and i've never got a flathead that big in all the years i've been going there (but i've only targetted them maybe 5 times). Great catch for Griggs for sure. Let me know when you wanna get up there again buddy.


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

Flatheads eat cutbait more often in actively flowing river systems in my experience or in cold water in early spring or late fall. Live fish is always the way to go for them this time of the season, and don't be shy with bait size. I've landed fish this size using white and hog suckers well upwards of 12 inches in length. This time of year they're interested in packing on weight, and a large bait = more energy yield per energy expended in tracking it down and eating it. Griggs has some surprises swimming around, along with some some water upstream


----------

